# Disco duro tremendamente lento (solucionado)

## cameta

De manera repentina mi disco duro ha empezado a ir tremendamente lento. Tanto que tarda unos 15 minutos en arrancar KDE. 

He hecho esta prueba.

```
tux /home/mestres # hdparm -I /dev/sda | grep -i speed

           *    Gen1 signaling speed (1.5Gb/s)

           *    Gen2 signaling speed (3.0Gb/s)

           *    Gen3 signaling speed (6.0Gb/s)

tux /home/mestres # hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   6610 MB in  2.00 seconds = 3307.92 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   2 MB in  3.98 seconds = 514.24 kB/sec

tux /home/mestres # hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   13814 MB in  2.00 seconds = 6920.00 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  14 MB in  3.38 seconds =   4.14 MB/sec

tux /home/mestres # hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   6026 MB in  2.00 seconds = 3015.50 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  10 MB in  3.56 seconds =   2.81 MB/sec

tux /home/mestres #
```

¿Podría tratarse de un fallo de hardware?

----------

## pcmaster

Sí, podría ser un fallo de hardware.

Prueba con el comando smartctl -a /dev/sda para tener un informe del disco (fíjate si alguno de los atributos ha fallado) y con smartctl -H /dev/sda para tener un informe resumido de salud del disco.

También puedes probar a bajarte de la web del fabricante del disco un programa de diagnóstico específico para comprobarlo. ¿De qué marca y modelo es?

Puedes encontrar las utilidades de diagnóstico de WD aquí: https://support.wdc.com/downloads.aspx?DL#downloads y las de Seagate aquí: https://www.seagate.com/es/es/support/downloads/seatools/

----------

## cameta

Disk model: ST2000DM001-1CH1

Es un seagate

El smartctl esta en el paquete smartmontools?

Es para no tener que instalar algo que no sirva porque con este disco duro...

Y si, el disco de cuando en cuando va dando errores en el sistema de archivos, el último hoy. Tengo abierto otro hilo sobre comprar un nuevo disco duro pero no lo he hecho por que vale dinero. 

Muchas gracias por todo.

----------

## cameta

```
tux /home/mestres # smartctl -a /dev/sda    

smartctl 7.0 2018-12-30 r4883 [x86_64-linux-4.19.113-gentoo] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-18, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 (AF)

Device Model:     ST2000DM001-1CH164

Serial Number:    Z340FKH3

LU WWN Device Id: 5 000c50 064e69162

Firmware Version: CC27

User Capacity:    2.000.398.934.016 bytes [2,00 TB]

Sector Sizes:     512 bytes logical, 4096 bytes physical

Rotation Rate:    7200 rpm

Form Factor:      3.5 inches

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   ACS-2, ACS-3 T13/2161-D revision 3b

SATA Version is:  SATA 3.1, 6.0 Gb/s (current: 6.0 Gb/s)

Local Time is:    Fri Oct  9 22:15:31 2020 CEST

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled
```

```
SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 10

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   092   077   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       126885346

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   094   094   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   096   096   020    Old_age   Always       -       5030

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   065   060   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       287975161724

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   084   084   000    Old_age   Always       -       14862

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   097    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   096   096   020    Old_age   Always       -       5030

183 Runtime_Bad_Block       0x0032   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       1

184 End-to-End_Error        0x0032   100   100   099    Old_age   Always       -       0

187 Reported_Uncorrect      0x0032   001   001   000    Old_age   Always       -       20454

188 Command_Timeout         0x0032   100   098   000    Old_age   Always       -       14 18 21

189 High_Fly_Writes         0x003a   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       1

190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0022   070   050   045    Old_age   Always       -       30 (Min/Max 23/33)

191 G-Sense_Error_Rate      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       185

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   077   077   000    Old_age   Always       -       47660

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   030   050   000    Old_age   Always       -       30 (0 9 0 0 0)

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   030   026   000    Old_age   Always       -       11536

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   030   026   000    Old_age   Offline      -       11536

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

240 Head_Flying_Hours       0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       13932h+34m+05.447s

241 Total_LBAs_Written      0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       24543075378

242 Total_LBAs_Read         0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       30098781678

```

```
tux /home/mestres # smartctl -H /dev/sda 

smartctl 7.0 2018-12-30 r4883 [x86_64-linux-4.19.113-gentoo] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-18, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
```

----------

## pcmaster

Aunque te diga que ha pasado el informe de salud, veo errores graves en el resultado de smartctl -a /dev/sda:

Los parámetro d

187 Reported_Uncorrect      0x0032   001   001   000    Old_age   Always       -       20454 

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   030   026   000    Old_age   Offline      -       11536

te está diciendo el primero cuantas veces se ha producido un error que no ha podido ser recuperado mediante ECC hardware y el segundo el número de errores escribiendo o leyendo un sector. No sé exactamente la relación entre ellos pero seguro que son el origen de los errores que estás teniendo en el sistema de archivos.

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   030   026   000    Old_age   Always       -       11536 

Éste te está diciendo que tu disco tiene 11536 sectores pendientes de ser "recambiados". Sí, los discos ATA y SATA tienen "sectores de repuesto" y cuando un sector falla, lo cambian por otro sin que el PC ni se entere. Lo hace por ejemplo cuando escribes en el sector pendiente de ser recambiado.  Sin embargo el parámetro

5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       0 

dice que tu disco todavía no ha recambiado ningún sector defectuoso por otro de repuesto. Me sorprende que con tantos sectores pendientes, no haya recambiado ninguno y que además el informe de salud te salga "PASSED".

Además, el parámetro:

189 High_Fly_Writes         0x003a   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       1 

está diciendo que en una ocasión la cabeza del disco ha pasadoa  una distancia incorrecta de la superficie del disco.

Si quieres estar más seguro te recomiendo que hagas copia de seguridad de los datos del disco y te bajes el software de diagnóstico de Seagate y le hagas un diagnóstico, pero parece que, a menos que alguna otra causa esté causando los errores (como un voltaje inestable en la fuente)  tu disco está gravemente enfermo y está pidiendo a gritos que lo cambies.

----------

## cameta

Pues nada, a comprar otro disco duro antes de que esto falle definitivamente. Tampoco me voy a quejar, hace más de 6 años que tengo este disco duro. El martes me voy a pasar por la tienda a ver que tienen disponible. 

Ya te contaré como me ha ido. De momento apago esto y procurare no encenderlo.

Muchas gracias por todo.

----------

## cameta

Bueno ya he conseguido instalar el nuevo. Ha sido una tortura salvar la información del viejo debido a su bajisima velocidad y se han perdido algunos archivos.

ahora me falta conectar este nuevo al conector de sata 3 en lugar del sata 2 donde lo tengo ahora puesto, pero aún así el rendimiento ya ha aumentado de manera espectacular. 

Claramente el problema era el disco duro que estaba agonizando.

----------

## cameta

Todo vuelto a instalar y funcionando correctamente. Solo hace falta recuperar los archivos que no se han podido copiar del viejo.

----------

